# mini orchids



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

what are some good mini, like really mini, orchids i can put 10 gallon horiz?


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Check out Andy's Orchids. He has a search function where you can select "miniature." Miniature can still be too large for a 10 gallon space so just read through through the descriptions of the ones you like and see how big the leaves get. Anything with a 2" or below leaves should be fine for 10 gallons (some have really tiny leaves)


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

tell me what kind of light you have, available places to mount them to, and how wet/dry its going to stay and Ill give you some suggestions


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Frogparty is always good for viv friendly orchid info.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

frogparty said:


> tell me what kind of light you have, available places to mount them to, and how wet/dry its going to stay and Ill give you some suggestions


You may have to do the same for me when it comes time to plant my new project im working on, if you dont mind.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

No worries, just send me a pm


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

frogparty said:


> tell me what kind of light you have, available places to mount them to, and how wet/dry its going to stay and Ill give you some suggestions


shade, rained on (DIY rain system), cork
bright light, rained on (DIY rain system), GS coco fiber
BTW i can adjust the DIY rain system to make it get more/less wet
need the smallest of mini orchids leaves <1.5"-2"


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Pleurothallis microphylla 
Scaphosephum rapax
Bulbophyllum alagense
Bulbophyllum tingabarinum 
Are a few good easy ones to get you started


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Do u have any of these?
Pleurothallis microphylla 
Scaphosephum rapax


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I do, but none for sale


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Do U know where to get these then?
Pleurothallis microphylla 
Scaphosephum rapax
Cuz I can't seem to find them.
Also, if they come attached to cork, how would I be able to transfer it off that cork onto another piece of cork(aka background)?


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

goof901 said:


> Also, if they come attached to cork, how would I be able to transfer it off that cork onto another piece of cork(aka background)?


If they arrive tied with fishing line, it's possible the roots haven't affixed themselves yet, thus you may be able to remove them from the mount. If the roots have taken hold, you'll have to silicone the mount (cork for example) to glass as well provide lots of circulation and an open top for 24 hours to allow a strong bond.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

If the roots are attached to the mount, soak the whole thing in warm water for 15 minutes, then gently tease the roots away from the old mount. 

Check Andy's orchids. I know they have S. rapax. I can't remember who I got my P.microphylla from. Maybe J and L


----------



## fishr (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh, that's a neat trick. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Is it Scaphosephum or Scaphosepalum cuz I cant find Scaphosephum on Andy's orchids?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Scaphosepalum. It's not on their site right now, but I know they have it. Call them


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

oh yeah, are the orchids u mentioned best for the shady cork spot?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, but how shady? The Bulbophyllums will take more light


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

it's not complete shade, and not bright light. it's kinda a mildish light, if that makes any sense at all


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Should work just fine and be easy to care for


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

can they be mounted on gs coco fiber?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

The Bulbophyllums yes. The Pleuro and scapho no.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

sorry for bombarding you with questions, my knowledge on orchids is 0.
why can bulbophyllum grow there, but the other 2 can't?
and will any of these work on gs/ cocofiber, Masdevallia erinacea, Masdevallia zahlbruckneri, Masdevallia nidifica, Haraella odorata
(if any at all)?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Haraella odorata yes. Masdevallias no. In fact,I wouldn't suggest those masdevallias at all to someone with no orchid experience.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

alright, thanks, they looked pretty cool, but maybe in a future viv


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

so how would i disinfect the orchids? correct me if i'm wrong but, this is what i think so far
1. remove orchid from wood
2. normal water for 1 hr
3. 10% bleach
4. rinse the heck out of it
5. soak in water for 1 hr
6. place in viv


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounds fine to me.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The bleach is 10% for 10 minutes


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

i think one way of telling what might do better on gs coconut fiber vs a more moisture retentive media is to look for the presence of pseudobulbs. orchids with pseudobulbs like bulbophyllums or laelias are better prepared to store moisture. ones without them like masdevallias or other pleurothallids need more consistent moisture at the roots. that being said i have a book that swears the secret to fast growth and good looking bulbophyllums is lots of moisture.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

The secret to killer Bulbophyllums is seasonal dry winters and ample moisture yet free draining root zones during the growing season. While not all bulbos need a winter rest, I've yet to find one that reacts unfavorably to a resting period.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm a bit late to reply, but here goes...

The Haraella likes to grow very moist. I have mine in sphag and water it daily.

I'd recommend Dryadella zebrina. It's easy to grow and has really pretty flowers. This one I also have in sphag and water daily.

Ascocentrum pumilum is another good mini. It likes bright light and moderately moist conditions.

Like frogparty said, Bulbo. alagense is a good one. It's very small, super easy to grow, makes a nice cover on the background or wherever. I water mine daily and have it growing in live moss and a little sphag.

Those are just a few of the ones I have that I like.


----------



## Noel Calvert (Jan 8, 2013)

Hello All:
I am noticing there is a big interest here in Miniature orchids among other miniature plants. I am working on getting legal permission to cultivate & export some of the local plants here including aroids, orchids, ferns, and bromeliads. I have photos of most everything I have now in South West Colombia along with exact collection information though I will only give general locations out to the public for obvious exploitation reasons. 
Please take a look at my various photo albums uploaded to Skydrive at 
http://sdrv.ms/16TdcGy (Aroids)
http://sdrv.ms/1cifh86 (orchids)
, and on Facebook at :
https://www.facebook.com/noel.calvert.9/photos_albums

I anticipate a possibility of being able to ship via priority mail to my distributor in the states by December. I know that is a horrible time to be receiving plants through the mail in the states, so I will ship directly to my distributor for establishing, and spring distribution & sale. 
Please feel free to comment on anything you see that you might like....

Noel Calvert 
Owner & Operator: 
GueCal Colombian Nursery


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

frogparty said:


> The secret to killer Bulbophyllums is seasonal dry winters and ample moisture yet free draining root zones during the growing season. While not all bulbos need a winter rest, I've yet to find one that reacts unfavorably to a resting period.


How do you accomplish this in a frog vivarium?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Noel Calvert said:


> Hello All:
> I am noticing there is a big interest here in Miniature orchids among other miniature plants. I am working on getting legal permission to cultivate & export some of the local plants here including aroids, orchids, ferns, and bromeliads. I have photos of most everything I have now in South West Colombia along with exact collection information though I will only give general locations out to the public for obvious exploitation reasons.
> Please take a look at my various photo albums uploaded to Skydrive at
> http://sdrv.ms/16TdcGy (Aroids)
> ...


Noel, do you have any iridescent plants growing there? Anything small enough for a viv and with true blue flowers? Any edible plants small enough for viv use?


----------

